# Java Server übers Internet erreichen



## epicminister (25. Mai 2014)

Guten Tag,

Ich hab mir ein java Server über "Server Socket" erstellt und greife mit meinem Android Handy als Client darauf zu. Im Heim-Netzwerk klappt das alles wunderbar

Meine Frage nun wie schaff ich es übers Internet auf den Server zuzugreifen?

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus

MfG
epicminister


----------



## Tobse (25. Mai 2014)

Läuft die Software auf dienem PC? => DynDNS + Port-Forwarding
Läuft die Software auf einem Server? => Firewall richtig konfigurieren.


----------



## epicminister (25. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Antwort

Also die Sotware läuft auf meinem PC.

Was muss ich bei "DynDNS + Port-Forwarding" machen?
Sry bin bei Netzwerktechnik übers Internet neuling.


----------



## Tobse (25. Mai 2014)

Dein PC ist über das Internet nicht direkt erreichbar, sondern nur dein Router. Aber der wechselt seine IP mindestens alle 24 Stunden, sprich eine fixe domain funktioniert nicht. Zu Testzwecken kannst du immer auf wieistmeineip.de deine IP nachsehen und dich damit verbinden. Wenn das ganze für andere Leute zugänglich sein soll, musst du eine Dynamische Domain bestellen. Siehe dazu DynD.

Wenn man nun also über deine IP den Router erreicht, wird der die Anfrage höchstwahrscheinlich ablehnen. Du musst deinen Router so konfigurieren, dass er Anfragen and deinen PC weiterleitet. Siehe dazu Portweiterleitung ? Wikipedia.


----------



## epicminister (25. Mai 2014)

Danke habs hinbekommen


----------

